# Longest cycle ever!



## sarahc828 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm currently undergoing fertility treatment and according to the hospital I am now the longest person to go without producing an egg and on the highest dosage ever. 

Bit of background... I have never had a period naturally. At age 16 I attended hospital who did many tests etc and concluded everything was there but unless I wanted to have children (which I would need help for) they wouldn't do anything. 

Last year me and my husband decided we wanted to start a family so we were referred to hospital after a bunch of the usual tests. 

The short version is produce no hormones at all by myself. I was put on Elleste tablets for a few months to strengthen my womb and bring on a period.

Since April I have been on Menopur injections daily, I started off at 75iu and am now on 300iu a day (which is apparently the highest dosage they have ever given outwith IVF). The goal is to produce at least one egg which they will release and hopefully get pregnant. We can try 6 cycles of this before they would move onto something else. 

About 2 months ago I had my first follicle growth which was very small and over these two months that went up and down constantly but never got above 7x5mm. The hormone levels from my blood have been undetectable also. 

Last week though the hormone levels have started to rise in my blood, I'm only at about 140 right now which they still say is low but my lining has increased and I have a couple of growing follicles with the biggest being 10x8mm. The DR seems to think within a couple of weeks something will happen. 

It has been so long now I'm not convinced anything will ever happen for me. Has anyone else had similar treatment to this where there isn't actually a name given to the lack of hormone issues.


----------



## sarahc828 (Nov 21, 2015)

Quick update.

Hospital on Monday who said my previous bloods were below 100. The follicles that had been growing on the right were now to small to measure but on the left I had one at 11x9 which is the biggest so far.

They decided to put my menopur up again to 5 ampules a day. I got a call later that day to say my blood was now at 222 so to drop my dosage back down to 4 again. 

Feel like my ovaries are taking the pee a bit now. Like a yoyo


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Sarah,

I can't offer any support on your specific issues but I just wanted to say I'm  for that follicle to keep on growing. It's so typical that our bodies always do the opposite of what we expect or want!  

I have to say that your menopur dosage is not exceptionally high but I do understand that you are on it for a longer time than most. You will find ladies on higher and lower than 4 ampules per day. I was on 4 per day for my stimms last cycle. That was the first time I had used menopur. 

Let us know how things go at your next scan. Good luck. xx


----------



## sarahc828 (Nov 21, 2015)

All went amazingly well 

My blood levels (don't actually understand this lol) have risen from double digits to 550 in a week. My largest follicle right now is 15x14 and I have been given the injection to take on Sunday to hopefully release at least one egg. I have to go back a week on Monday to have a blood test to make sure they egg did release then it's fingers crossed and a couple of weeks waiting time. 

Today was day 117 on Menopur so I am ready for something to change... As much as I pray that it's first time lucky I am just relieved that I have got to this point. It has been so long I was sure I as never going to grow a single follicle let alone an egg.


----------



## sarahc828 (Nov 21, 2015)

Another update...

Around 10 days or so after my Ovitrelle injection I started to fell 'different'. Pains in places, bit sick etc. I hung off until exactly two weeks after the injection and got a positive test! 

Later that day I started bleeding  I was still testing positive the next day so the hospital got me in for bloods on the Tuesday and the blood results came back as too low to be pregnant. Might have just talked myself into this but I am sure it was a chemical pregnancy. The Ovitrelle should have been out my system by then so that shouldn't have affected the test but they thought there may have still been some in my system as my HCG level came back at 5. 

I honestly believe it would have been a miracle for everything to happen first time but I did feel disappointed it didn't. Probably because the cycle had been so long but the follicles growing and my blood levels rose so super quickly I did have maybe a little bit more hope. 

Anyway... back next week to start cycle number 2 and crossing my fingers this time it goes a little quicker.


----------

